
Linode shuts down its classic Linode Manager on January 31 - iwillrunoutofsp
https://www.linode.com/2019/11/18/notice-legacy-linode-manager-users
======
iwillrunoutofsp
As it is evidenced in the comments under the announcement, many of us are
disappointed about this change. We have started an open source project with a
crowdfunding campaign to reimplement the classic Linode Manager:
[https://www.patreon.com/linodeclassic](https://www.patreon.com/linodeclassic)

